# Uninstall CPU drivers when installing new CPU?



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do i need to uninstall the CPUs ''drivers'' in the control panel? Or just switch it with out doing anything?. Switching to a Q6600 soon from my Intel C2D E4400 2.0ghz.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 19, 2008)

Honestly, I've never had to uninstall a CPU in device manager with this platform. I've switched in/out from a e6320 to e6420 to Q6600 to a Xeon 3070 w/o any problems, and each of these cpu's have been heavily overclocked.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 19, 2008)

I had to reinstall the driver when moving from a single core to a dual core, but that was for AMD on a older board.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> I had to reinstall the driver when moving from a single core to a dual core, but that was for AMD on a older board.



Hope that doesn't happen to me.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 19, 2008)

It didn't give me any problems, it was just when I put the new CPU in only one core was recognized. After I installed the driver, all was well.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> It didn't give me any problems, it was just when I put the new CPU in only one core was recognized. After I installed the driver, all was well.



Are the drivers on the CPU? Or was it a disk?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2008)

emmm you only have to reset your bios nothing more..l


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> emmm you only have to reset your bios nothing more..l



So after i install the new CPU i need to reset the CMOS.


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 20, 2008)

I downloaded the driver...and yes you must also reset the CMOS.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2008)

yes
like this
turn comp off
drain power
take heatsink off
clean heatsink and cpu
take cpu out
reset cmos
place new cpu
put tim on
place heatsink
reconnect all
turn comp on 
and enjoy


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> So after i install the new CPU i need to reset the CMOS.



Yeah, it usually help make the transition a lot easier,  just be sure to write down any settings you may want.  But most OC settings will change anyways, when changing CPU.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> I downloaded the driver...and yes you must also reset the CMOS.




The CPU worked without the drivers? How were you able to get the drivers for it?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Yeah, it usually help make the transition a lot easier,  just be sure to write down any settings you may want.  But most OC settings will change anyways, when changing CPU.



My CPU is not OCed. But do i reset the CMOS before or after the CPU is installed?


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2008)

you dont need drivers mybe a bios update..
and read my post.. looks like you skipped me..


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 20, 2008)

I was just about to say...Intel may be different than AMD for this kind of stuff. Do what this man says, he probably knows more about it than I do.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2008)

ok now i feel 1337..


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

just make sure the bios your on supports your cpu and just do what Morgoth said, and intel doesnt use drivers like amd


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> you dont need drivers mybe a bios update..
> and read my post.. looks like you skipped me..



I read, it but the other guy said different. I don't think i need a BIOS update for a 680i SLI SE. Since it should supports the Quads. So it should automatically work in my system right. BTW Morgoth, have you ever upgraded  an Intel CPU?

Thanks guys


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 20, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> just make sure the bios your on supports your cpu and just do what Morgoth said, and intel doesnt use drivers like amd



After thinking about it, I remembered how Intel CPU's also don't need a dual core patch either. I then figured that they don't need a driver.


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

just find your mobo on Evga web site and look under : CPU Support and it should have the cpus and which bios is needed


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> I read, it but the other guy said different. I don't think i need a BIOS update for a 680i SLI SE. Since it should supports the Quads. So it should automatically work in my system right. BTW Morgoth, have you ever upgraded  an Intel CPU?
> 
> Thanks guys



yes allot
pentium 1 cpu 100mhz to 200mhz
intel pentium 4 1.70ghz to 2ghz to 3ghz
changed mainboard 4 times and replayed tim 5 times


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Found this:http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813188019


----------



## DOM (Jan 20, 2008)

well i dont think it has there bios on Evga might want to ask some one with the same or similar cuz i cant find it


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jan 20, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Found this:http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813188019



watch your nb,sb temps as best as you can, if you have trouble, it might be heat related, i have a evga mb and im waiting on aftermarket coolers
so i can push my oc.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here to:http://www0.dealtime.com/xPF-eVGA-EVGA-nForce-680i-SLI-NVIDIA-Socket-775-ATX-Motherboard-Audio-PCI-Express-SLI-Dual-Gigabit-LA


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 20, 2008)

I asked on the Evga forums and this is what they said: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=227945&mpage=1&key=&#227945


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2008)

i went from dual to quad on a 650i chipset (asus P5B-E) and all i did was reset the CMOS - only reason being that i'd overclocked, and i doubted the new settings would work well with the quad 

Windows (XP SP2 and vista) updated the drivers fine (automatically), after one reboot everything worked as normal.


----------

